# Battlestar Galactica?!? (Wonderfest)



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

There's a guy over on the Starship Modeler forum that is saying Moebius has a Battlestar Galactica sign hanging up in their booth. Of course, he gives no more information than that.

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=73125

So, maybe the House of Hobbies web master really wasn't smoking crack after all!

http://www.houseofhobbies.com/mobsgvimkpr.html


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

derric1968 said:


> There's a guy over on the Starship Modeler forum that is saying Moebius has a Battlestar Galactica sign hanging up in their booth. Of course, he gives no more information than that.
> 
> http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=73125
> 
> ...


Now that's just plain "SHOCKING", in a very good way. Now any word on the
J-2 kit??????:wave:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Outstanding. I want a Galactica in a big, stupid scale! Well, as big of a scale that's feasible. Truly good times for sci-fi modelers! Speaking of which, has there been any mention of size yet or too early to say?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

1/32, to stay the same scale as the TOS Viper and Cylon Raider.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Matching scale is the initial plan, if things go well with it, we would be happy to go bigger at some point.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for the updates Frank and Dave!

In Regards to Galactica,...Does that inlude the Original Series as well???

Not right away of course, but a bigger accurate model of the Galactica herself(original series version), would be welcome!:thumbsup:



High Regards,
BP


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

This is the best model news I have heard in years!! I was beginning to give up hope that I would ever see New series Galactica kits in plastic. The Fact that Moebius has the license is absolutely fantastic!!
Now, I can only hope and pray for a BIG kit of the Galactica herself!!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Just want to get a big "THANKS!" out to Frank and Dave for getting the New-Brand Galactica license. I think there's a lot of people out there who will go for this in a big way, and it should be a huge, and deserved, success for Moebius. Between finally honoring the past with the great Irwin Allen kits to the here and now with a popular and critical success like Galactica, it's really satisfying to have a company that actually *gets it* and makes the right moves!

Now, about that Stingray kit...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Lee just repoped the Doyusha Stingray..............go forth and build!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Seeing the BSG logo on the Moebius table was extremely exciting.

I can't wait.

Heres hoping for an eventual 1/2500 Galactica.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

This is VERY good news! A Raider and a Raptor to go with that Viper would be great! And if there's enough interest, a blackbird as well! I'd love to see some Nu BSG Cylons and maybe a Razor Guardian Cylon in 1/8 or 1/6 scale too.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Basically, I have been telling everyone at the show we plan it this way:

MkII
Galactica
Raider
MkVII

If we can go forward from there, and there is interest, a Raptor would be next. From there, it all depends on sales numbers....


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Basically, I have been telling everyone at the show we plan it this way:
> 
> MkII
> Galactica
> ...


Nice game plan!


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Moebius said:


> Basically, I have been telling everyone at the show we plan it this way:
> 
> MkII
> Galactica
> ...


You just made my day!
Thank you!!!


----------



## wally7506 (May 19, 2009)

My 2 cents

I am eagerly awaiting the Viper Mk II. It is an excellent choice for the first kit (just like FMs X-wing was first).

BSG (the old girl herself) next is right in line. As long as she is around 12-14" long I'll probably grab one of those also (but I'm not as inclined to do the biggies as I am the fighters).

Cylon Raider next is also the right choice (IMHO). Especially if there is a dedicated Scar head included. (And Star Buck decals is a no brainer).

However, I'd welcome a Raptor BEFORE a Mk VII Viper. I think there is more that can be done with a Raptor (hatch open, closed, passengers, dioramas, etc) than with a Mk VII. In fact, I don't have much of an interest in the Mk VII at all. I know it looks cool, but it doesn't grab me like the Mk II or the Raptor. In fact, most of the key storylines involving fighters used Mk IIs (Kara's crash, hooking Apollo, Apollo's attack on the refinery, looking for Kara, Starbucks "clean" Viper, "Husker", etc, etc). The Mk VIIs are limited (Apollo's arrival, the first encounter, Pegasus wing with loads of kill marks -- that's about it). I know there are plenty of people that will buy the Mk VII (and it should be made), but I think the Raptor is a bit more essential.

Then after those 4 (Mk II, BSG, Raider, Raptor) are out of the way Moebius could continue with round 2

Viper Mk VII, Pegasus, Cylon Basestar, Colonial One

I'd also be interested in a figure set: Starbuck, Apollo, Boomer, Tyrol, Adama, Cally (if not from Moebius then some good resin sculptor)

To sum up HORRAY FOR MOEBIUS!!! (and Raptor before Mk VII)

Cheers


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Really pleased that Moebius is picking up the Galactica license (I am assuming it is just the new series).

I am also surprised that the Raptor would be so far down the list. I would rank it just behind the Mk. II As someone else has mentioned, it would potentially lend itself to all sorts of opportunities for display.

Not sure how far along in the design process this project is, but it might be an interesting add-on for the Colonial ships to include some support equipment as part of the tooling.

Looking forward to this, but really surprised that the Raptor would be so far down the list.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Me, I don't care for the raptor - I'd definitely prefer a Mk VII first.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I think I prefer the original ships but I could be tempted by this. Hope it has a pilot figure too.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm not surprised the Raptor is further down the list. Personally, I'd rather see the fighters & Battlestars/Baseships before a raptor.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

As far as figures, we have no license to do anything other than scale to the ships we produce. Except for the Centurion in any size up to 1/6.

For the Raptor, we have it last as it is the most expensive to tool. When you look at the size/detail compared to Vipers or even Galactica, it will be much more of a project. This can all change very easily, as first kit will be some time off yet!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Moebius said:


> Basically, I have been telling everyone at the show we plan it this way:
> 
> MkII
> Galactica
> ...


The Bucket is nothing without the Beast... I`ld love to see a PEGASUS before a Raider or the MKVII.


----------



## maucutt (May 22, 2008)

*Golden age*

Well I thought the 60s were the golden age of modeling. With what Moebius has produced so far and whats coming up I need to restate "This is the new golden age of modeling".
I'm afraid to plan any new scratch builds as someone may announce it's release in kit form. 
Still what would make my world rock is that orange ship with gray stripes about 24" long!
Thanks Moebius!


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Moebius said:


> As far as figures, we have no license to do anything other than scale to the ships we produce. Except for the Centurion in any size up to 1/6.
> 
> For the Raptor, we have it last as it is the most expensive to tool. When you look at the size/detail compared to Vipers or even Galactica, it will be much more of a project. This can all change very easily, as first kit will be some time off yet!


I know it's still very early to ask this but I'm sure the Galactica herself is at least in the planning stages since you said it would be the second kit out of the gate.

Do you have an idea as to the scale yet? I think a lot of us are hoping for 1/2500.
The fact that Moebius puts a tremendous amount of thought into their kits and actually listens to the people that build them, I hope the Galactica will be designed with some lighting in mind and the starboard flight pod can be built with and without the glass.

Beyond that, obviously, the more detail the better.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> Me, I don't care for the raptor - I'd definitely prefer a Mk VII first.






I'm not fussed on the raptor either. I'd prefer one of the bigger ships to go with the Galactica.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

chasd25 said:


> I'm not surprised the Raptor is further down the list. Personally, I'd rather see the fighters & Battlestars/Baseships before a raptor.



Have to agree. I think the raptor's a bit boring.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> Except for the Centurion in any size up to 1/6.


Yes, please!!!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Can we have the Galactica in 1/2500? It would be neat to park beside the JJ-Prise.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

wally7506 said:


> I am eagerly awaiting the Viper Mk II. It is an excellent choice for the first kit (just like FMs X-wing was first).
> 
> BSG (the old girl herself) next is right in line. As long as she is around 12-14" long I'll probably grab one of those also (but I'm not as inclined to do the biggies as I am the fighters).
> 
> ...


I agree with everything said here!! This is such amazing news!!! thanks so much for aquiring this license!!! 

As for figures, I'd love to see some of the classic looking "Razor" Cylons first (that chrome finish would be so much fun!). My second choice for a figure is Boomer. Yummy!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I can definitely see how a Raptor with fully decked out interior could be really cool, but I still prefer to get the Mk VII first. I really dig the Mk VII.

Actually, if I had my way, We'd be getting the Pegasus, Valkyrie, Cylon Basestar and First Cylon War version of the Raider before the Raptor. So you Raptor fans should be glad that I'm not calling the shots!


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Basically, I have been telling everyone at the show we plan it this way:
> 
> MkII
> Galactica
> ...


OH THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! 

I've been waiting for really good kits of BSG for a LOOOOOOOOONNNNNNGGG time.

Between this and the J2, I can now pass on to the great beyond with a smile on my face ... after I build the kits, of course!


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Frank, thanks for the explanation on the Raptor. Given the greater interior detail I can understand where this might be a more complex kit.

Do you get to work from the CGI rendering files for the ships ?


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

More GREAT Moebius news! Woo hoo!

In order, my preferences would be:

Galactica
Raider
New cylon 1:6 scale (The toy figures that were released skyrocketed out of sight in price, and are very hard to find now)
Base Star
Viper


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*OMG!!!!* :thumbsup::hat::wave:

*HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!!!*


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Basically, I have been telling everyone at the show we plan it this way:
> 
> MkII
> Galactica
> ...


Excellent!!!!!!

Hopefully, the Mk. II and VII will have landing gear and Pilot figures. (Like the fine mold stuff, in both the seated and standing positions)

Definatly the Galactica in 1/2500.

If popular. I'd like to see the Vipers, Raptor and Raider in 1/72.
Perhaps each could come with a section of hangar deck with gear.
Each base interlocks to form a complete section of hangar deck.

A stand idea for the raider could be the rack they had it on in the hangar deck.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

MkII, Galactica, Raider and MkVII. I'd be happy with that, but I'd like to see the Raptor and Colonial One done too. Finally I'd truly be happy for a Galactica shuttle. Like in the original series it showed up once or twice, but it's still a key ship of the line (up).


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm wondering if we'll see a BIG Galactica, the size of the Seaview? Much as I prefer the original Galactica design over the new show, THAT would be AWESOME!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great idea about the bases Tepes
and without the bucket, there would be no beast...........


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I want a 1,000 naked Boomers dioarama kit!


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Like I said earlier, It's still very early but I hope someone from Moebius chimes in soon to give us a hint of things to come!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

they allready did.............


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, they already told us the first four kits out of the gate, what else do ya want?


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

John P said:


> Yeah, they already told us the first four kits out of the gate, what else do ya want?


Sorry I was not specific enough. I would like to know what may be included with the Viper (landing gear, etc..) and if there is a planned scale for the Galactica?
I know we're not talking about the J2 here but I'm really looking forward to these kits so please excuse my enthusiasm.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Moebius said:


> Basically, I have been telling everyone at the show we plan it this way:
> 
> MkII
> Galactica
> ...


 
I am in for several of each! Gotta keep my dozen Monogram (yes Monogram)
TOS Vipers, 8 raiders, 6 Galacticas, and 6 Basestars company.

I keep tellin my wife she is gonna have a heck of a 'Max has died' sale on her hands someday!:jest:

Max Bryant


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

MightyMax said:


> I am in for several of each! Gotta keep my dozen Monogram (yes Monogram)
> TOS Vipers, 8 raiders, 6 Galacticas, and 6 Basestars company.
> 
> I keep tellin my wife she is gonna have a heck of a 'Max has died' sale on her hands someday!:jest:
> ...


Max, that is one impressive collection!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Bobby, I don't think they even know at this point what will be included in the kits. I'm pretty sure they just confirmed the deal!

Steve


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Bobby, I don't think they even know at this point what will be included in the kits. I'm pretty sure they just confirmed the deal!
> 
> Steve


Thanks, Steve! Yeah, I'll admit, it's way to early to be asking these questions. I'll tell you though, I thought I would never see the day and I'm really happy that Moebius pursued the license!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

The more I think about it, the less enthused I am.. probably because I keep thinking about the finale, which really was a disapointment to me.

3 years ago, I would have been all over them, but If I had my choices, I'd prefer a 28" long original Galactica over the newer version. Guess the new series didn't replace the old Galactica in my heart...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Seaview said:


> 1/32, to stay the same scale as the TOS Viper and Cylon Raider.


IIRC, Monogram's TOS Cylon Raider kit is closer to 1/48 scale.

I'm looking forward to the Viper MkII and the Galactica (as long as it's comparable in size to the Monogram TOS kit; too much larger, and I'm out simply because I don't have the room), and the Raider if they get to it; I didn't particularly like any of the other ships.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Darkhunter said:


> Sorry I was not specific enough. I would like to know what may be included with the Viper (landing gear, etc..) and if there is a planned scale for the Galactica?
> I know we're not talking about the J2 here but I'm really looking forward to these kits so please excuse my enthusiasm.


We're definitely not that far ahead yet. As soon as we have something more confirmed we will post.


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Moebius said:


> We're definitely not that far ahead yet. As soon as we have something more confirmed we will post.


Thanks! Looking forward to future updates.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John P said:


> I want a 1,000 naked Boomers dioarama kit!


Now John, if anything that would be very cost prohibitive. A group of 10 would be fine... though we'd have to get the dimentions juuuuust right.

hmmmm....

You know, I'd volunteer some "charity work" to make sure all of the dimentions were highly accurate. Lots of.... hands on work. Oh, they'd be real accurate! Might take days to get that kind of data, though. :devil:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Now John, if anything that would be very cost prohibitive. A group of 10 would be fine... though we'd have to get the dimentions juuuuust right.
> 
> hmmmm....
> 
> You know, I'd volunteer some "charity work" to make sure all of the dimentions were highly accurate. Lots of.... hands on work. Oh, they'd be real accurate! Might take days to get that kind of data, though. :devil:


Actually, I'm quite suprised some good female figure sculpture dude hasn't done a naked boomer yet.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd personally prefer a 1/4105 scale set of capital ships from TNS like _Galactica, Pegasus, Valkyrie_ and the RTF ships. There is already a nearly complete set of the RTF ships available in resin form from Timeslip Creations and ARVEY Model Products (AMP) with more on the way. There are currently five from Timeslip and two from AMP (tho the Livery/Mineral Ship that he sells isn't true-scale): Colonial Movers, Foundry Ship, Gemini Freighter, Mineral Ship, Prison Barge and _Rising Star._ Timeslip has a _Zephyr_/Ringship from TNS BSG nearly ready to go (a buildup casting was seen on his table at WonderFest), as well as was showing the masters for a civilian passenger liner (_Olympic Carrier_) at WonderFest. Sorry to digress, but I think that the slightly smaller kits would make for better sales and would make at least me more happy since there's an already existing niche market for the smaller ships as companions to the larger kits. 

As for the fighters and auxiliaries, I'd prefer 1/72 scale. However, that won't stop me from buying at least one to help out with sales to send the right message to Moebius - that we appreciate their work. I've still got a TOS Viper and Raider and think that a Mk II would look pretty kewel displayed next to a "Mk I". :thumbsup:

.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> As for the fighters and auxiliaries, I'd prefer 1/72 scale. However, that won't stop me from buying at least one to help out with sales to send the right message to Moebius - that we appreciate their work. I've still got a TOS Viper and Raider and think that a Mk II would look pretty kewel displayed next to a "Mk I".


Seconded!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

1/72 is too small!

I'm really happy with the scale they've chosen, as it will look great next to the monogram viper. Not too big, not too small. Big enough to cram in plenty of detail.

As for the Galactica, something about the same size as the monogram kit would be nice as well, but I'll be buying one regardless, lets just hope its at least 12 inches.

Charlie


----------



## SpaceMind (Jan 25, 2009)

I personally would buy at least one of each of the following:

*Battlestar Galactica
Battlestar Pegasus
Battlestar Valkyrie
Colonial Viper MK II
Colonial Viper MK VII
Colonial Raptor
Colonial Attack Raptor
Colonial Blackbird
Colonial Stealthstar
Colonial One
Cylon Basestar
Cylon Raider
Cylon Razor Raider (Classic Raider)
Cylon Heavy Raider
Cylon Advanced Raider (Season 4)*

Here's to a long and healthy license!!!!


----------



## Peagis (Apr 27, 2009)

Awesome! Cant wait to hear the scale for the Big G! I'll definetly be picking up at least one of each!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Griffworks said:


> I'd personally prefer a 1/4105 scale set of capital ships from TNS like _Galactica, Pegasus, Valkyrie_ and the RTF ships. There is already a nearly complete set of the RTF ships available in resin form from Timeslip Creations and ARVEY Model Products (AMP) with more on the way. There are currently five from Timeslip and two from AMP (tho the Livery/Mineral Ship that he sells isn't true-scale): Colonial Movers, Foundry Ship, Gemini Freighter, Mineral Ship, Prison Barge and _Rising Star._ Timeslip has a _Zephyr_/Ringship from TNS BSG nearly ready to go (a buildup casting was seen on his table at WonderFest), as well as was showing the masters for a civilian passenger liner (_Olympic Carrier_) at WonderFest. Sorry to digress, but I think that the slightly smaller kits would make for better sales and would make at least me more happy since there's an already existing niche market for the smaller ships as companions to the larger kits.
> 
> As for the fighters and auxiliaries, I'd prefer 1/72 scale. However, that won't stop me from buying at least one to help out with sales to send the right message to Moebius - that we appreciate their work. I've still got a TOS Viper and Raider and think that a Mk II would look pretty kewel displayed next to a "Mk I". :thumbsup:
> 
> .


Bingo. I think the cap ships, freighters, etc, on BSG are more interesting than the fighters.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I remember reading somewhere that the new BSG was roughly 4700 feet (?). That'd place a 1/2500 kit in at about 22.5 inches. If it's 4105, then it'd be 19.7 inches. I'd definitely get one either way.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The NuGalactica's official length is roughly 4,170'. The Timeslip Creations resin kit in 1/4105 scale is about 12.5" or 13".


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Here are Frank's thoughts on Galatica's size from the other BSG thread:



Moebius said:


> We definitely hadn't started any work on Galactica yet, so no discussion of scale has happened here. Personally I'd like to keep in the matching scale with the Revell kit just for the simple fact that it is matching it to a well established kit. Honestly, we're just trying to get a simple kit out at first, see how the interest is, and go from there. Seeing as how we have done most things in a good large scale, take that as a hint. If it comes out in matching scale first, there is a very good chance we'll release a second version at some point in a larger scale. If sales show there is interest. To do a 1/2500 Galactica in my mind comes in at about a $75 kit. And we would have to have a good amount of sales to make a profit, especially when working with Universal. Like I said before, we still have a long ways to go before we settle on any scale.


I don't know scale the Revell Galactica is considered to be, but it is about 18" long. If the nuGalactica was 18", I would be happy with that!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I think that Frank has basically said that we'll let you know what we're going to do after we figure it out!
We have only just started development of the first kit in the series.... I don't even have all the details of that kit set yet...
We are not in the position to discuss details of kits beyond that first one...


Dave


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

PM Moderator said:


> I think that Frank has basically said that we'll let you know what we're going to do after we figure it out!
> We have only just started development of the first kit in the series.... I don't even have all the details of that kit set yet...
> We are not in the position to discuss details of kits beyond that first one...
> 
> ...


I thinks it's best that we leave you guys alone for a while and let you do your job.
I'm happy to see that the announcement has created a lot of excitement and I am more than confident that Moebius is going to do a fantastic job with BSG!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

With all that I've got from Moebius so far (IA stuff), I'm sure they will do it right.......:thumbsup: I just did my preorder of the Viper at CultTVman, now comes the long wait...... I should finsh all the kits I've started now that I'm in my new place with it own hobby room.......:wave:


----------

